# TiVo Showcase feat. Upromise



## davidlachnicht (Dec 27, 2005)

Here's an idea:










In the TiVo Showcase, 
have Upromise-participating Vendors slap up their advertisements, 
and the TiVo viewer earns a U-penny (or whatever) for their time.


----------

